# Turntable and Roundhouse



## Tupolev (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought this forum might like to se some other modeltrain creations then usual. I have made this creation for all the LEGO train fans out there. I hope it lives up the standards that you guys have.


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Love it. That looks like a lot of fun. You could even create a whole layout in just lego... Now that would be a fun layout.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

looks nice. someone needs to make a functional turn table at a reasonable price. Don


----------



## Tupolev (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm hoping that it might be a LEGO product one day. I have posted it on a website where LEGO chooses from the ideas that gets the most votes.

http://lego.cuusoo.com/ideas/view/33485

This kind of website would be a great idea for all other modeltrain producers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great looking roundhouse, very impressive!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wow!!*

Hey Tupolev, Absoulutely amazing!! My son ,who is now 24 ,was heavily into Pirate Legos years ago an we saved all the instructions for the ships and what not! How long did it take you to build that and How many bricks were used. With the price of plastics being what they are today, how much would that cost...very impressive!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is awesome looking. You did a great job on making that


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow when I first saw that I thought it was an official lego set sold in stores. Thats awesome that you made something so cool like that. Hope it gets to 10k


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent,:thumbsup: if they use your example you ought to get a percentage of the sales.


----------



## Tupolev (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks allot for all your support. I'm really going to need every vote I can get to reach 10.000. Pleace share if you know somebody how loves LEGO.

I have more picture on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fachmann/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You ought to put some LED's in the roundhouses lanterns.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tupolev,

In a word: FABULOUS! :thumbsup:

How'd you do the soft-angle bend between sections with Legos, or did you build that in individual sections that don't really interlock to each other? Just curious.

TJ


----------

